# Need a Lil' Help Here....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 13, 2016)

got a another snakewood pot in mind, here is the blank, I want to make something to go with the striker (snakewood/blackwood/buffalo horn/ivory) anyone got any ideas?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## KYTURKEY (Mar 13, 2016)

Maybe make a laminated lid for the pot call?

Patrick


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 13, 2016)

Pappy - What about taking ebony and turning oversized pegs to drill your holes through - Place the pegs through the pot then drill and finish your holes. It would give continuity with the striker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 14, 2016)

I like Scotts idea. Matter a fact if you look at the one i had Tommy do for me, i had him do just that. Though mine is walnut with holly over sized plug's then drilled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 17, 2016)

I think the idea about the inserts would be cool, may do a couple turkey tracks in blackwood

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

